# Loose tenon jig



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Made a loose tenon jig today, this should make things go quick and easy. Still need to decide what type of clamp set up I’d like to do. Maybe a few t-tracks, not sure yet.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Like it!!!!!


----------

